# rhinestone flip flop



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

hi everybody

can someone advise about the methods of applying rhinestones to flip flops.
is it best to use glue or try to source f/f's that have a material strap and use hot fix rhinestones?

do they all need to be applied stone by stone or is there a more productive method??

can a hat press be used???

thanks


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

donna truman said:


> hi everybody
> 
> can someone advise about the methods of applying rhinestones to flip flops.
> Is it best to use glue or try to source f/f's that have a material strap and use hot fix rhinestones?
> ...


 
anyone at all!!???
PLEEEAAASSSSSE


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

If you go 
www.rhinestoneguy.com he some instructions on putting rhinestones on flipflops


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

Yep, lots of helpful hints from the RhinestoneGuy!!


----------

